# Misa and a second cat?



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Today I was at my local shelter today to donate some stuff like food and toys( That Misa doesn't play with) and there was this adorable cat name Ernestina. Ernestina is 10 years old and she kept going by me today. She let me pet her and just sat there the whole time while I was getting my recipe. Before that I just got in the shelter and then I heard meowing and I didn't know who it was and sure enough, it was Ernestina. ♥ She even followed me around the shelter to get a toy, but she wasn't interested in the toy. She was more interested in me. Here's a picture of the cutie pie?










So I was wondering do you think I should adopt her? I was thinking if she is still there and if I get some money from Social security( I have an appointment in 2 weeks), then I'll be able to adopt her. When I first saw her, she seem pretty mellow and she wouldn't stop sniffing on me and my clothes. Misa is also sort of a mellow girl. Misa gets lonely at times so I though Ernestina will be a good fit for her. When I first got Misa, they didn't say if she will get along with other cats.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Maybe you could talk to the shelter about a trial period to see how they get along?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What trial period? You mean how Misa and Ernesina get along? Ernestina seems to get along with the other cats. The shelter I was today was a cageless shelter.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Wait, aren't you about to leave for college? YOu're going to take them both with you or you are living at home?


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

NO I'm staying home for college. The school I'm going to does not have dorms.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I see.

I got a very tempting email from our local shelter this morning. They are switching to their 'kitten season' prices. 20.00 for adult cats and 30.00 for kittens. It took a LOT of effort not to go look at all the possibilities?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I see.
> 
> I got a very tempting email from our local shelter this morning. They are switching to their 'kitten season' prices. 20.00 for adult cats and 30.00 for kittens. It took a LOT of effort not to go look at all the possibilities?


lol mine sent me a message saying if I would adopt a kitten , They would let me take a second one home for free...all shots, s/n and chipped.... but I got plenty thanks..


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

MowMow said:


> I see.
> 
> I got a very tempting email from our local shelter this morning. They are switching to their 'kitten season' prices. 20.00 for adult cats and 30.00 for kittens. It took a LOT of effort not to go look at all the possibilities?


Haha!! =D Have you donated stuff to them before? I got mail saying that I could come by and visit the cats whenever I want for a hour. 

I still think Misa will be happy with a friend around to a least keep her busy and another cat to snuggle with at times.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

If your mom is ok with it and you have the money saved up for food, litter, and vet bills, then I see no problem in trying the situation out. You need to be certain that you have money for emergencies though, and I know from experience that college is expensive!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I mean we can't afford another one right now, but when we get more money then yeah. I really want to adopt her and she was there for quite a long time. >< She's so sweet.


----------



## swimkris (Jul 17, 2010)

That's good. I was just saying that cats cost more than their adoption fees. You have to have a steady source of $ in addition to savings before you can consider getting a cat (or any pet). A lot of people spend $ to buy pets that they can't afford to take care of just a couple of months later. I'm sure you're not like this (as shown by your post above), but a reminder never hurts  I guess you'll keep us posted if you adopt the pretty girl!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

swimkris said:


> You have to have a steady source of $ in addition to savings before you can consider getting a cat (or any pet).


Yeah, this is key. I struggle with it as well.  It's tempting because even I can afford the 20.00 to adopt one from the shelter right now but....double the food, double the litter, double the regular vet checkups and double the pet insurance..... over the long haul right now it's not smart and that money can be put to more .. practical... use.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH I'll keep you guys updated. In the meantime I'm just waiting on the shelters reply to say if she can get along with other cats. If not then I can fine other kitties that might get along with my Misa. lol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I told my kitty that if we get a second cat, she better be nice to them. =D


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I just got a email today from the shelter about Ernestina and if she will be okay with Misa. Unfortunately she can;t be around with other cats. She swat at them when they get too close. 

I'm sure I'll find another cat. She was so sweet though.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

That's too bad . Maybe it is just best to give Misa all of your attention right now since you can't get the other cat.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Yeah.. or at least when that second cat comes.. She really loves her pets and snuggles and only likes to play with very few toys, even though I bought a lot of toys for her.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Now I'm confuse.. I don't know if I should get another girl( If I did I want to name her Nadia or Nilima or nini) or a boy this time..


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just because she only plays with a few toys doesn't really mean she's bored..... she just may not LIKE those toys.....


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I know. She probably doesn't like the majority of toys give her, even bubbles! She likes stringy toys and this catnip toy that the shelter gave us. lol


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

YES, YES! You should really get a second cat! Remember, twos better than one!
And it would make a great buddie for Misa!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Happy fourth of July first of all. Today I sort of made my closet into a "safe room( meaning I through out stuff and made some space where will the litter box go and things and if case this future kitty like to climb like Francis does. lol 

It's a little early, but I had to clean it up anyway.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You're going to need more than a closet as a "safe room" for any new cat that you may get. Unless you have a ginormous closet, you will have to use another room or a bathroom that's not high traffic. Come on, would YOU want to be confined to just a closet??


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I didn't know that until now. Well my closet isn't really tiny. Probably almost as big as my old bedroom( maybe a tiny bit smaller. She has a bigger bedroom now._ My sister also use the closet, but it was like a walk in closet. I'm not going to use the other closet because it's really small and not alot of walk room.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

The problem with using a small closet like that is time. If it takes longer than a week or two then that poor cat is stuck in a closet with no windows, no real stimulation and no natural light....... think about how long some of the people on here took to do proper introductions....months and years. Not a fair place to keep a cat for any length of time, at least imo.

If it DOES go well and the cat is out in a week then great but what happens after two or three weeks and Misa and the new cat are still fighting....who has to keep living in a closet?


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree, a closet does not have enough stimulation to make a cat happy. Ideally it should have windows it can look out of, and face a direction where sun comes in.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Another consideration is temperature. I don't know if your apartment is air conditioned but a closet could get *awfully* hot during the summer for a cat having to stay in it.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh my place has air conditioner. My isster only kept Vinnie in there for a week( while doing the intro of course. The second week she switch them off. Vinnie in the living room and Francis in the closet.. Her cats are weird(Actually Francis somehow open the door and when she came home, they were just chilling next to each other.) I forgot how long she said it took the intro.


----------

